# [Risolto] Problemi in koffice e in -uDv world

## idum

Salve a tutti.

Mi trovo di fronte a una singolare difficolta'.

Cercando di installare Koffice, mi trovo davanti questo errore:

```

linux / # emerge koffice

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 6) gnome-base/libbonobo-2.6.0 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) libbonobo-2.6.0.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking libbonobo-2.6.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/libbonobo-2.6.0/work

>>> Source unpacked.

 * Patching ${S}/ltmain.sh...

 *   Applying portage-1.4.1.patch...

 *   Applying max_cmd_len-1.5.0.patch...

doc

configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host.

    If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... no

checking for strip... strip

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool

!!! ERROR: gnome-base/libbonobo-2.6.0 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 365, Exitcode 1

!!! econf failed

```

Cosa simile nell'errore ma non nel pacchetto in "emersione" la ho se faccio emerge -uDv world:

```

>>> emerge (1 of 38) x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-1.2.1 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) gnome-icon-theme-1.2.1.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gnome-icon-theme-1.2.1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/gnome-icon-theme-1.2.1/work

>>> Source unpacked.

doc

configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host.

    If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

/var/tmp/portage/gnome-icon-theme-1.2.1/work/gnome-icon-theme-1.2.1/missing: Unknown `--run' option

Try `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-icon-theme-1.2.1/work/gnome-icon-theme-1.2.1/missing --help' for more information

configure: WARNING: `missing' script is too old or missing

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... no

checking for strip... strip

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool

!!! ERROR: x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-1.2.1 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 365, Exitcode 1

!!! econf failed

```

ho gia' provato a reinstallare il pacchetto Perl, e ho reinstallato anche i pacchetti: libIDL e ORBit2 che cercando nei bugzilla potevano essere forse coinvolti.

Ho gia' dato emerge -uDv system per aggiornare il sistema base prima di procedere all'aggiornamento del resto.

il mio make.conf è:

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

#Netselect is currently unable to handle ipv6, changing to Deep Test

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://vlaai.snt.ipv6.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/ http://vlaai.snt.ipv6.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

MAKEOPTS="-j1"

USE="  -yahoo alsa bindist cdr cscope curl perl cups doc dvb dvd dvdr fbcon firebird icq java jikes mysql offensive ppds samba spell usb videos xml"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://212.219.247.19/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://212.219.247.15/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/"

LINGUAS="it"

LANG="39"

```

dove si nota che ho messo makeopts=-j1 perche' da qualche parte si parlava di incompatibilita' fra -j2 e qualche pacchetto di libreria gnome.

Posto inoltre che gnome nel sistema non ce l'ho, e dunque non capisco l'accanimento nel volermi installare le icone gnome (ma forse servono per openoffice), cosa posso fare?

Grazie per l'aiuto, sono ancora un incapace a questo livello:(Last edited by idum on Wed May 19, 2004 4:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova con

```
# emerge dev-perl/XML-Parser

# emerge koffice
```

----------

## idum

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Prova con
> 
> ```
> # emerge dev-perl/XML-Parser
> 
> ...

 

Si ora ho finalmente trovato qualcosa sul bugzilla. L'XMLparser che avevo installato era quello dei cd live e non va bene (mette le librerie in posizioni sbagliate) e tocca reinstallarlo  :Smile: 

Ora funge.. 

Grazie per l'aiuto comunque  :Smile: )

Sto cominciando a capire come funziona gentoo... non e' facile pero' comincio a capire  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *idum wrote:*   

> Sto cominciando a capire come funziona gentoo... non e' facile pero' comincio a capire 

 

Vedrai che piano piano tutto ti risultera' molto piu' semplice ci vuole un po' di pazienza.

----------

